# can u have a lynx/bobcat? in the uk/Ireland ?



## Jayk17

can u have a lynx/bobcat? in the uk/Ireland ? 

Hi everyone was just wondering im from ireland so are the laws different here ?
if you have the right space and environment for them and is experienced can you have a lynx/bobcat ? 

either as a pet / would love to open up an exotic farm or something in a few years ! will be buying land in the next 2 years but need to know everything and gain experience before i start doing anything ! just not 100% sure where to go about getting info! so just looking for people with experience answers only not some stupid answers like wtf ?? cheers!!


----------



## PPVallhunds

not sure about ireland but in the UK you would need a dangerous wild animal lience, you get it through your council and have to have meet certian requirments to get one and pay for it. some counclils charge a lot more than others. Your best bet is trying the 'DWA species' forum as they would have been through it.


----------



## naja-naja

in ROI you would not need to have any licence at all. we have no licencing system for exotics. in the UK (including N.I.) you would need either a DWAL or if you were intending to exhibit them, a zoo licence.


----------



## Jayk17

Ah cool ! yea was doing alot of research and can see only forums to apply for a zoo licence ! might be safe just incase there is a law but im guessing theres none ! would be a good idea to get a dwa licence from england they should bring it over here  !


----------



## Jayk17

But what about importing the animal say from europe/ america and they see its a lynx/bobcat any problem there! ?


----------



## selina20

Jayk17 said:


> But what about importing the animal say from europe/ america and they see its a lynx/bobcat any problem there! ?


Its on the DWA no matter where you look at getting one from. Getting one without the license is irresponsible and damaging to our hobby


----------



## bothrops

selina20 said:


> Its on the DWA no matter where you look at getting one from. Getting one without the license is irresponsible and damaging to our hobby



No its not.

The DWA applies to the UK only. It is irrelevant for the ROI.

However, getting one *without the relevant experience and knowledge* _is_ irresponsible.

As the OP is beginning his research here and not coming on saying 'I've just got a bobcat, how do I look after it', how's about we cut him a bit of slack here!?


OP - I believe a number of people in the US keep bobcats. It might be worth finding some US exotic keepers forums to get an idea of what they are like as captives. Note though that many US exotic keepers like to keep their exotics as 'house pets' whereas the majority of exotic keepers this side of the pond prefer the more ethical 'private zoo' approach, with proper outside, zoo standard enclosures etc.

I would imagine that bobcats would be relatively easy to source, but will probably be very expensive to import.


----------



## selina20

bothrops said:


> No its not.
> 
> The DWA applies to the UK only. It is irrelevant for the ROI.
> 
> However, getting one *without the relevant experience and knowledge* _is_ irresponsible.
> 
> As the OP is beginning his research here and not coming on saying 'I've just got a bobcat, how do I look after it', how's about we cut him a bit of slack here!?
> 
> 
> OP - I believe a number of people in the US keep bobcats. It might be worth finding some US exotic keepers forums to get an idea of what they are like as captives. Note though that many US exotic keepers like to keep their exotics as 'house pets' whereas the majority of exotic keepers this side of the pond prefer the more ethical 'private zoo' approach, with proper outside, zoo standard enclosures etc.
> 
> I would imagine that bobcats would be relatively easy to source, but will probably be very expensive to import.


I know you can keep them without a DWA in Ireland however he asked about the UK


----------



## bothrops

Try these

Bitterroot Bobcat & Lynx:  Bobcats and Lynx as Pets!

bobcat kittens for sale

Arnolds Exotics Serval Breeders Bobcat Breeders Jungle Cat Breeders Caracal Breeders


If you contact them, I'm sure they will have knowledge of if it is possible for them to ship to the ROI.


----------



## bothrops

selina20 said:


> I know you can keep them without a DWA in Ireland however he asked about the UK



Except that in his very first post he stated he is in the ROI and was asking for himself in the ROI, not knowing that the UK laws were different. We had already clarified that the DWA was not relevant for him in the ROI.

:2thumb:


----------



## gmccurdie

Jayk17 said:


> can u have a lynx/bobcat? in the uk/Ireland ?
> 
> Hi everyone was just wondering im from ireland so are the laws different here ?
> if you have the right space and environment for them and is experienced can you have a lynx/bobcat ?
> 
> either as a pet / would love to open up an exotic farm or something in a few years ! will be buying land in the next 2 years but need to know everything and gain experience before i start doing anything ! just not 100% sure where to go about getting info! so just looking for people with experience answers only not some stupid answers like wtf ?? cheers!!


Bobcat _Lynx Rufus, _Lynx _Lynx lynx and Lynx Canadensis _require a DWA licence in the UK not Eire. From the Irish forums I get the feeling licensing might be on the horizon.
 The Iberian Lynx is an Appendix I animal (Appendix II, if captive bred) and requires a CITES Certificate regardless of where you live.
The DOE in Northern Ireland have the best approach to licensing I have seen and their guidance sheets are unparalleled.
http://www.doeni.gov.uk/niea/biodiversity/wildlife_management_and_licensing/dwa.htm
Good place to start..wish you luck.


----------



## Jayk17

its soo weird that the law hasn't came in ireland yet ! yet 10 years ago it has been in uk and n.o.i ! im not gonna be stupid and just buy a bobcat/lynx without any knowledge of how to take care of one would be just stupid ! which i would agree ! first of i would be looking into getting the right requirements for getting one, space, zoo enclosures etc.. then maybe even apply for a zoo licence/if the dwa ever comes into act here to! but it would be only for my hobby and wouldn't be commercial well for now anyway! and yea i would like to rare it as a pet when its a young cub then as it grows even when its a young cub, i'll put the lynx/bobcat into its own enclosure also ! but yes would want experience first not sure where to start but us private breeder forums maybe the place to go if anyone know where they are ?


----------



## Jayk17

o and thank you for the other sites !!  I've seen some of those threw google already to !


----------

